# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة الزهور الخاصة الشارقة

## ام اية و نور

اخواتي شو رايكم بمدرسة الزهور بصراحة هي قسطها للصف الاول مع الباص 12 الف انا بنتي فيها والان اريد ان انقلها للاحسن فمثلا الابدع العلمي وويس غرين القسط 15و400 بدون مواصلات 
فهل تنصحوني انقلها ولا اخليها بالزهور رجاء كل من تعرف شيء عن الزهور والفرق بينها وبين المدارس الاخرى تحكيلي عن تجربتها انا لا يهمني غلاء الاقساط ولكن اريد ان ما ادفعه من فرق هو بحق يستاهل يندفع من اجل الحصول على مستوى احسن وليس لاغراض تجارية ومظاهر فقط

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## miss-fashion

الزهور مدرسه ممتازه ...والحين كل المدارس متشابهه بس الشكل غير والرسوم بعد واغلب المدارس حتى المعروفة مدرسينهم من الجاليات الهنديه لانهم مايبغون يدفعون رواتب وعلى فكره مدرسة الويس جرين ممتازه بس جدا صعبه اعرف ناس طلعوا عيالهم منه واستخيري افضل

----------


## ام اية و نور

يا بنات وينكم معقول ما حدا بيعرف مدرسة الزهور

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

قالوا عن الزهور في موضوع سابق:
- مدرسة الزهور
صوت واحد معاها, وصوت ضدها, و قالت انها ما تنصح فيها و اللي يسجل اعياله فيها راح يندم مثلها.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ
و انا بصراحه دام انه المدرسه موضوع شك انصحج نقليها مدرسه ثانيه احسن, الويس جرين ممتازه جدا و الشويفات بعد. حتى لو يقولون صعبه صدقيني هذا راح يكون بمصلحة بنتج, انها راح تتأسس صح

----------


## عالية الغالية

عيال ربيعتي فيها وتمدحهم 

واحد صف السابع والثاني اعتقد خامس

----------


## ام اية و نور

شكرا ليلي جاوبو وبدنا تفاعل

----------


## ام اية و نور

لرفع بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ramoush

أنصحك بالإبداع العلمي عن تجربة

----------


## um_abduallah

حبيت ارفعلج الموضوع

----------


## عنيني

ممكن تسجلين البنتكي في الشويفات دراستعم ممتازة اخواني فيها الصف الاول الثاني في رابع يتكلم الغة الجليزية الحين عندهم التسجيل

----------


## ام اية و نور

up الله يخليكم

----------


## السنيوره..

عزيزتي...أناولدي واحد في الخامس والثاني رابع المدرسه وااايد أوكيه ومنهجهم نفس كل المدارس بس أسلوب التدريس والامتحانات يختلف من مدرسه لأخرى بس أقول لج كل الاراء تعتمد على قابلية الطفل للتعلم عندي الولد الاول ممتاز بدون مراجعات في البيت بس الثاني بدون مراجعه ضعيف بس مع المراجعات اليوميه جيد جدا ولك الاختيار

----------


## الكشيخة



----------


## الكشيخة

انا في مدرسة الزهور الخاصة باص رقم 19 سنة 2009

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفعععععع

----------


## رواضي راك

عيال اختي في الشارجة ويدرسون فيها مستواااااهم فوق فوق الممتاز مب بس في اللغة الإنجليزية حتى في اللغة العربية ,,, وبنت خالتي نقلت بنتها عندهم والصراحة تعبوا عالبنت وأسسوها عقب ماكان تأسيسها ضعيف في المدرسة القبلية ....

الصراحة أنصحج فيها وعليج بالاستخارة لأنه اللي يناسب غيرج احتمال مايناسبج ويرجع بعد لمستوى الولد او البنت .......

----------


## باحثة حقوق

عليج بالاستخارة

----------


## سويتي

ويس جرين ممتازه عيالي فيها

----------


## ام اية و نور

للرفع

----------

